# Vizslas love running



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/12/serenity-of-being.html

Vizslas running off leash in wide open spaces for two or three hours. Nothing beats it for them or their human walking partner.

Happy trails.

RBD


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Thank you for the beautiful post. I am reading following an amazing hike near our home...a more humble setting, but awe-inspiring nonetheless. I hope that thanks to Gracie I am raising kids who will be more likely seek out and appreciate the kind of experiences you describe. 

Here are a few pictures from our day!


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Here are the photos...I hope!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Lovely post, RBD! Thank you. I think I feel the most spiritual walking with my dog in the deep forrest. It's like being in a cathedral.


----------



## tracker (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice pics/posts all around. 

Vizsla's are definately happiest when they are running, wherever that may be.


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

So true! I was out with my two on a rainy damp day recently - and actually thought about what a beautiful day it was! No phones, no people, _no stress_ - just me and my dogs out in the woods enjoying every  minute of it. Nothing is more peaceful - and seeing them so happy just makes me smile. Of course, I do like the warm sunny days too.  But any day out with them just puts things in such a better perspective. These two pups have certainly made me a much more grounded and happy person! Who knew what magical powers V's had - and what they lead us to find?!?!?!?


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I am happiest when I'm on a V walk with Riley and the pack. In fact, I told my husband if I could I would quit work and spend hours every day with Riley in the great outdoors. There is nothing more relaxing or refreshing than watching an exuberant V bounding through tall grass. ;D


----------

